# Competition- bought Cube?



## georgelofez (Apr 8, 2009)

Do they sell cubes at competitions?


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2009)

That depends on the competition.


----------



## shelley (Apr 8, 2009)

If "they" = "people who sell cubes at competitions", then yes.


----------



## ardi4nto (Apr 13, 2009)

yes, if the seller participating in the competition


----------



## Bob (Apr 13, 2009)

Every cube has its price. Some just might be out of your range.


----------



## qazefth (Apr 13, 2009)

they do sometimes sell cubes.


----------

